# What is your end goal for dog sports?



## tejas58 (Nov 27, 2020)

Do you want a masters rally title? To go to nationals, and get your IPO3 title? Do you want to collect as many agility titles as you can?
I’m really curious what people’s end goals are. What would be the dream?

192.168.o.1
192.168.0.1
tp link login


----------



## Deacon.dog (Mar 8, 2020)

To have fun with my dog and gain experience for future dogs


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

To wallpaper the house in ribbons and certificates. 🤣 We've got a good start.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm another who wants to have fun with her dogs, but also when I really think about it, I want to deepen the bond between us and to meet challenges. I have had and loved some great dogs in my life, but when I first trained a dog for competition I realized the bond was deeper than I achieved with any previous dog.

When I did Bernese Mountain Dog drafting (the Berner people allow other breeds to compete), my beloved Rottie girl Schara and I went all the way to the Master Draft Dog title, which means passing the Novice (on leash) test once, going on to Open (off leash), and passing the Open test 5 times. Both levels require a short obedience routine without cart to prove handler has control, a maneuvering course with cart in an open area, and a cross-country half-mile draft course with weight (25 pounds in Novice, the dog's own weight rounded back to the nearest 10 pounds in Open). During one of our tests, I watched Novice dogs quit on a particular hill on the draft course, either unable or unwilling to pull up a long slope. As Schara and I approached that hill, I told her, "Let's Go," and she dug in and never hesitated in pulling her 30-pound cart with 80 pounds of "freight" up that hill.

Those are the kind of experiences that bring a lump to your throat, or at least to mine - the fact my dog would do such a thing because I asked.

I want to have a good time in the company of like-minded people. I want to do well and earn the ribbons. I want the titles. Most of all I want those lump-in-the-throat moments.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Current Dog? first and foremost training for better training. 
As to titles? He has his IGP Bh and he has his American Schutzhund (AS) BT. He also has his SG show rating and his AKC CGC.
Next we head for spring and I would "like" to get his AD and his IGP 1 so I can get his KörKlasse (breed survey). I would also like to get his AS 1. In the spring. He was READY for IGP 1 last spring but between Covid and leaving the club I was with and then taking a break.. well, we have work to do. 

Eventually I would like to get his IGP 2 and 3. If he were to get the required 270 score and covid is not an issue then Regionals and Nationals (USCA) IF the nationals are in the East. I cannot afford Nationals in CA and in 2021 that is where they will be. If he does not get a 270 at club level (it is not easy!) I would probably still go to Regionals and maybe the WDC if it isn't too far away. 

While all that is going on I would like to get his AS 2. AFTER, assuming he gets his IGP 3, I want to stop doing IGP and concentrate on AS. 

Of course, the sport is rough. He might get injured and be done. Stuff can go wrong. So with that in mind the first goal is more training to train better.... titles are sort of secondary to that.


----------



## Quinsation (Aug 1, 2017)

Depends on the dog.
I lost a dog this summer that would happily do anything I asked of her. She had her RAE (qualified for Nationals), Trick Dog Titles, CGCA, and MACH, and was only 39 points away from MACH2. Then COVID hit, then she was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma and was gone 3 months later. As disappointed as I was to not reach that MACH2, I'd give anything to have my dog back, even if we could never compete again.
My 5 yr old dog has a TON of potential for agility and LOVES playing the sport. But she is scared of people. When we lost our other dog, her confidence took a nose dive. So she isn't going to compete much anymore.
I have 2 younger dogs (6 months and 1 1/2 yrs) I will start them with Rally, and if they like it, we will continue. We will also train for agility. If they don't love it, we will find something they do like.

As much as I want to reach some goals, if the dog isn't happy, it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I would really like to get my dog's PACH. He currently has his AXP and AJP, and we were well on the way to MXP and MJP, but, you know, COVID. Pretty much all trials in our area were cancelled, so no further points. Mostly, I just want to have fun, and it's a fun opportunity to talk about dogs with other people who also love dogs.


----------

